# Vista de minha casa 22-02-2006



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 08:21)

Eis a panorâmica que tinha ontem de minha casa, as montanhas que rodeiam a cidade cobertas de neve


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 09:55)

Vou-te pedir um favor, se pudesses escrever na imagem que serras sao.. com uma setinha


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 17:33)

A cadeia montanhosa da direita penso que é a Serra Segundera em Espanha. O que está para a esquerda é que não tenho bem a certeza


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 19:16)

Deu-me a impressão que estavas virado para Norte qdo tiraste a foto.
A Serra da Culebra penso que fica  mais para Leste e é bastante mais baixa.

Aquele maciço de Serras com orientação O-E, muito extensa (mais à direita e que parece mais distante): é a Sierra da Cabrera Baja cujas altitudes rondam 2000-2150m

Na parte central da imagem: aquelas que parecem mais próximas deve ser a Serra de Montesinho mais a Sul, a Serra de la Gamoneda 1600m, tem eólicas, mesmo ao lado da de Montesinho e outro maciço a Noroeste destas com orientação NW-SE, de maior altitude, é a Serra Secundera 1850m (à direita da imagem) na extrma direita está tb a Serra da Canda, estão todas interligadas., a Serra Segundera, A serra da Canda e a Serra de la Gamoneda tb se observam da minha terra k fica na parte acidental do concelho de Vinhais, bastante distante.

Todas estas Serras pertencem à Região de Sanábria

Isto segundo  http://www.igeoe.pt/ que consulto bastantes vezes e em Sites sobre aquela região, ah, tb já fui ao Lago e estive na parte mais ocidental, em Porto de Sanábria a passear (à caça da neve este Natal), muito frioooooooo 


Espero não me ter enganado mto


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 19:32)

Já estou com dúvidas.... 

Elas têm tanta neve que mal se distinguem


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 19:43)

Lollllllllll, bem Bragança está mesmo num sítio mto fixeeeeeeee, que *belo horizonte*, isto é melhor k ir para a praia, é preciso começar a angariar turistas, nem que seja para vir ver as Serras de Espanha ao longe.


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 18:07)

Sim deveser mais ou menos como disseste   

A dois anos atrás pensava que todas essas montanhas a norte fossem a Serra de Montesinho


----------

